# First post



## InTranslation (Sep 18, 2007)

Wow, alot of people here have a great deal of work under their belts already. I really don't have so much- I'm on the first chapter, about 20 pages in, of my first serious work. However, I am really commitied to it, and would like to  create ties in the general writing community as I muddle through it. I currently live in Asia, teaching English, and am taking the opportunity to use the setting as a really decent (I feel, anyways) backdrop for my story, which is of a fantasy/sci-fi type. I essentially wrote a chapter-by-chapter outline, and am going from there. 
I'm likely going to be a lurker for a while until I really get rolling with this thing, but I'm really glad to have found you all!


----------



## Baron (Sep 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Joann (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi In Translation,
You didn't give us a clue for your real name - but, hey, In Translation will do fine.
You've joined this community just a couple of days after me so I'm not really in a position to offer you a welcome.
However, welcome to you - maybe we can become friends.
Keep up the good (writing) work.


----------



## Nickie (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi there, and welcome!


Nickie


----------



## Hawke (Sep 18, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the forums, InTranslation. We're glad you found us too!


----------



## Shinn (Sep 18, 2007)

Hello there and let me welcome you to Writing Forums, In Translation! 

~ Shinn


----------



## Amers (Sep 19, 2007)

Welcome to the forums, have much fun here!


----------

